# Residential Test



## Art777 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello,
I am looking to take the Illinois residential Licensing Test.
I was hoping someone could lead me in the right direction as far as materials needed to study etc. 
I understand the test is a different animal compared to actual work experience.
Also I am not looking to drop 3k+ on a 3 day course thanks.

:thumbup::thumbup


----------



## Art777 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

This place is pretty dead, now that I've banned most of the spam accounts. Try here; https://talk.roofing.com/:thumbup:


----------

